# Kenmore Remote Thermometer: Short and long term test.



## mr mac (Feb 15, 2010)

I was at the local Sears the other night looking at some of the closeout grills when I spotted a small rack with some remote digital thermometers hanging on it. The thermometers were Kenmore labeled an were 50% off for a discontinued price. I can always use another thermometer as a backup in case one of my Taylor's go tango uniform so, I bought two of them at just under $15 each.

I got them home and opened one of them up and tested it with some boiling water and it read 212* just like it should have and then I popped it in the smoker along side my Taylor and they both read the same so I was happy with that as well. 

One of the main features I like about this unit (aside from the fact that it's a remote unit) is that the cable to the probe is covered in braided stainless and not just insulated with plastic.

What I don't like about it is that I can't silence the alarm until I can get to my smoker and fix whatever the issue is. I suppose that's better than a silent alarm you never hear or a slienced alarm you forget. I also would like to see selectable channels in case I want to use two at once. 

It is a basic unit and seems as though it will serve me well along side my otehr units or as a back-up or if the wife needs one in the kitchen. Either way, at this price opoint it's kinda nice having a remote unit available when I want one.

I'll let you know how it works after some use in the smoker.

Mac


----------



## brohnson (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice find! :)


----------



## deltadude (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice find and buy, I agree about the probe cord I have burned out 3 cords, all in the same place, you would think I could learn.  They all touched my broiler element.  Fortunately Taylor sells replacements for $5 + ship.


----------



## smoke itif ya got it (Feb 17, 2010)

I own one of these and love it. It works great.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 17, 2010)

I have one of these as well that I purchased at WalMart about a year or so ago. Exact same unit. It works great and I have no complaints.


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 17, 2010)

Usually the coating on the wire is silicon rubber and not plastic and is used for sanitation purposes (otherwise easy cleaning) and yes you do have to keep it from touching any heat source over approx. 400*.  Nice unit though....it is amazing how you can purchase a whole new unit sometimes for the same price "Maverick" charges for their replacement probes....probably why all the other brand remote probe units are so popular...when my probe burns out on my "Maverick"....I'll sure be looking around for a new unit instead of replacement probes...

                          Rick


----------



## iresq (Feb 24, 2010)

I just purchased one of these.  For $15 bucks you can't beat it and you can program in your custom temperatures. 

Not sure of the range but it works everywhere in my house that I would be.

I calibrated with boiling water.  211 degrees (I'm at sea level).  My Polder reads 212.  The Polder seamed to have gotten to that temperature sooner but close enough for cue work.

I'm testing now with a couple of Chuckies.  I might snap some pics but got them on late and think I will have to push on the grill.

Mac, I see on your receipt you purchased the protection plan.  So did I.  $2 for a three year warranty?  No brainer.  I photocopied the receipt because most receipts have disappearing ink.


----------



## brud (Mar 3, 2010)

I just home  from sears with 3 of them ay $14.99 each. Good price and seems to built really good.


----------



## bnb (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried this one: http://www.amazon.com/Polder-Dual-Se...7632849&sr=8-9

Thinking about getting it but wanted to get some feed back


----------



## ccg in mn (Mar 14, 2010)

I purchased two of these and have used them twice.  I also tested both of them against my wireless Oregon Scientific by putting them in ice water and then in boiling water.  All three seemed to be within two degrees and achieved the temperature reading within seconds of each other.  For the money, this is an excellent deal!!  

One thing to think about: I purchased two of these thinking I would use one in the meat and the other in the smoker.  After about an hour they began reading the same temperature.  Either one of the transmitters stopped transmitting or both receivers read the stronger signal (I'm guessing they are both operating on the same frequency).  This is why I also had to buy an Oregon Scientific.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 14, 2010)

I am going to sears tomorrow, hope they are on sale here too lol.  Mine find


----------



## hogwart (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for Posting this. I went to sears to pick one up and didn't see any so I asked the salesman and he said he had one is stock.  Finally found it back behind some of the other stuff on the shelves. 
Awesome deal. I was just about to order a 35 dollar one online. Glad I didnt


----------



## mr mac (Mar 19, 2010)

Now that I've had a chance to really use this remote thermometer, I have to say that regardless of its lack of some features I would like to have that are found in many other makes (i.e. the ability to silence an alarm, channel selection to allow for multiple units)) I do like the fact that it is a remote unit that's pretty accurate that only cost me $15!  I haven't had any problems with either unit and both have performed flawlessly to date.

As a side note, I was meandering around the garden department of my local Wally World seeing what they had in the way of smokers and related gear and I found this same thermometer on the rack for the same $15 so if you still want one, they are available.


----------

